# Ideal Fishing Places...Daytona



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Been fishing the jetty here at Ponce Inlet the past year now..go about 3 times a week. Just wondering if anyone knows of a better place(too many snags there). I fished under dunlawton for a year before going to Ponce and never caught anything there, except catfish, blues and one sheepshead..yes one. Tried surf fishing a few times, got some whiting, but I like catching some bigger fish(caught quite a few reds at Ponce). Any locals have any luck surf fishing and catching larger fish besides the small whitings?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Small fish or slot fish*

 surf fishing :fishing: in ponce 26''


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Been fishing the jetty here at Ponce Inlet the past year now..go about 3 times a week. Just wondering if anyone knows of a better place(too many snags there). I fished under dunlawton for a year before going to Ponce and never caught anything there, except catfish, blues and one sheepshead..yes one. Tried surf fishing a few times, got some whiting, but I like catching some bigger fish(caught quite a few reds at Ponce). Any locals have any luck surf fishing and catching larger fish besides the small whitings?


Pat,

You may wish to come to the surf fishing class I'm putting on next month. (Just up the road from you.) I can't guarantee you bigger fish, but I can assure you that you'll leave with a much better appreciation for surf fishing than what you gained from "trying it a few times."

There are those same big Reds in the surf plus others that will pull back.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Pat.. This would be a GREAT seminar to attend.I know Jeff, and he KNOWS what he's talking about..You will leave with a LOT of knowledge. WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I have*

to agree for all the new guys here. These classes would help you guys out alot. Hands on learning is faster, then trying to get all your answers off the net....(This would be money well spend) it will cut your learning curve, and help out in other areas you might have questions on. People at times spend so much on tackle and gear, when they are first starting out. And forget that everything in life is alot easier, when you learn from someone thats been doing it awhile....If you add all the time spend looking for answers, and then all the time in trying to learn something new on your own......That equal up to alot of "Time" and most of that time....you are just getting upset, over doing things the wrong way, or not catching anything........The money spend with someone teaching you the right way......is well spend money, and it will end up paying for itself in the end......:fishing:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Surf*

I understand that Daytona area doesn't have the troughs that they do around Ormond up to Flagler. You must have casted way out, right? Did you wade out some also? I've been going up just north of Ormond. Caught a few whiting every other trip or so...not much else..a big blue.


jurdun756 said:


> surf fishing :fishing: in ponce 26''


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

patindaytona said:


> Been fishing the jetty here at Ponce Inlet the past year now..go about 3 times a week. Just wondering if anyone knows of a better place


Not yet, but I am planning to investigate A1A just south of Canaveral. On the map it looks like a lot of places along that strip of land for good fishing.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

sister and brother in law live in daytona and before he got his flats boat we fished on the daytona pier one day couple summers ago....i got one really nice pompano on shrimp....nowadays we stay in mosquito lagoon huntin the reds...see people shore fishin there so you should check it out...the reds and trout are really nice in there...in fact im headin south the 26th to keep the lines tight


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*wow*



patindaytona said:


> I understand that Daytona area doesn't have the troughs that they do around Ormond up to Flagler. You must have casted way out, right? Did you wade out some also? I've been going up just north of Ormond. Caught a few whiting every other trip or so...not much else..a big blue.


daytona does have thoughts  

casting 100 to 150 yards 

waded to my knees 

all on conditions 

Monday i caught nothing but Tuesday caught everything :fishing: 
all on the schools comin in,tide,moon,sun,water temp,air temp 

i do best week of the new moon 

and also after major wind shift:redface: 

and 6 to 12 hours before a cold frount 

and that always doesn't work its just a reference


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Pat*

do a search on reading a beach:beer: that way you will know what to look for.......i think all beaches have the same thing the beaches north off Cocoa, just run a little flatter and longer......(not a deep drop off) but you will see bars and troughs.....areas where the water breaks or runs deeper....... if you can go and take the classes, that they setting up...Money spend on them, will end up saving you lots!!!! of money in gas and time, running around the beach.....:fishing:


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll have to wait till the wind, the tide, the new moon, and the water temp. are correct i guess. Nahhh, I will just go fishing tomorrow morning again as usual...........


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Dont forget*

 your purple sweat shirt and blue hip bag


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*how waz the fishing*



patindaytona said:


> I'll have to wait till the wind, the tide, the new moon, and the water temp. are correct i guess. Nahhh, I will just go fishing tomorrow morning again as usual...........


waz at the Florida hospital Friday for surgery  
so i waz wondering how waz the fishing:fishing:


----------

